# Cranberry Harbour Castle--Big Disappointment!



## cds62 (Jul 9, 2008)

We are currently staying at Cranberry Harbour Castle in Collingwood Ontario and I will write a full review upon returning home. We did an exchange through I.I. for our Manor Club week and upon arriving at Cranberry we were very disappointed. The I.I. site indicates that the resort has many things on site that include a pool, restaurant, etc. but we quickly found out that you are forced to drive approx. a half mile to get to a pool. I spoke with an owner and he said that they bought two years ago and were told there would be two pools. Well to date there is nothing at the resort. I.I. needs to seriously look at this place and anyone that is considering exchanging into this place should think twice. We decided to make the best of it and stay for the week but we learned a valuable lesson with exchanges. I have enjoyed the days when we have not been at the resort but on a day like today I have found the pool to be small and crowded and there is very little to occupy our time.


----------



## Dori (Jul 9, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel. We experienced the same inconvenience when we stayed at Massenutten, and our unit at Orange Lake was a 10 minute walk to the pool. I much prefer smaller resorts, where all the amenities are close at hand.

Dori


----------



## cds62 (Jul 9, 2008)

A 10 minute walk would be nice but at this resort the only thing existing at the present time is the building. In order to get to the pool you have to leave the resort, cross a four lane highway and then park and walk 200 yards to the pool. My main complaint is that I.I. indicates that the amenities are on site when in fact they are nearby. If the I.I. website was accurate then I never would have booked this trip. I knew I wasn't getting a Marriott resort, but I do expect the resorts to be accurate based off of the I.I. website.


----------



## murphli (Jul 9, 2008)

You unfortunately went to the resort while it is still under construction as it does state with II.  Once complete there will be an on site pool right at the foot of Georgian Bay, at the back of the resort.  They are actually in the process of doing this right now. 

There is a lot to do in Collingwood.  Did you venture over to Blue Mountain? the village is comparable to Whistler and the golf is extrordinary.  The Scandanavian Spa at Blue is an amazing experience.   You also made no comment on the suites and how beautiful they are.  You have a view of the mountain on one side and view of Lake Huron on the other.  You have the beautiful lake right at the back door and the largest freshwater beach in the world only 15 minutes away.  It is hard to believe you couldn't find anything to do.

I hope you will reconsider this resort in the future as Collingwood is truely a 4 season resort town and Cranberry once completely finished will truely be a 5 star resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 1, 2009)

cds62 said:


> We are currently staying at Cranberry Harbour Castle in Collingwood Ontario and I will write a full review upon returning home. We did an exchange through I.I.



I am looking for information on this resort.  I am guessing that you never posted a full review as no review exists for this property.  There is a newer review for Club Cranberry (6149 )  that takes about a Harbour section, but if that is true it is likely posted under the wrong resort, as the Harbour or Waterside is a different resort than Club Cranberry and is in in II not RCI.

Just trying to get some info to make a decision, but I think that for Summer exchanges I will have limited options will just need to take it.


----------



## cds62 (May 9, 2009)

Sandy,

I would do alot of research with the resort before booking an exchange. When we were there last year the area where the pool was suppose to be was covered in paver stones and I got the impression that no pool was planned in the future. I spoke with some owners of the resort that were very disappointed with the resort because it was not what they had been promised when they purchased. 

The units were very nice with a very modern theme. There is only one building at Harbour Castle with the main resort across a four lane highway. The amenities for the resort are across the highway at the other resort, approx. 1 mile drive/walk. The amenity center is nothing to brag about with the pool being very small and not concrete (liner). It reminded me of something that you would have in your backyard, not at a resort. 

Although we were disappointed with the exchange, we ended up making the best of the trip and found things to do outside of the resort. The area is very nice with alot of outdoor activities a short drive from the resort (hiking, biking, caves, Wasaga Beach, horseback riding, etc.).

Do your research before you confirm an exchange. If I can help with any specific questions, let me know.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 9, 2009)

Thanks

I know the area well and there is plenty to do already, I don't need the resort.  Not really concerned about pool, I would likely just go to Wasaga Beach instead.  It is summer in Canada, you have to enjoy it for the few days it is available.

The units look nice, and at this point that is all I am really concerned with.

Summer in Ontario has few exchange opportunities, you have to take what comes along.


----------



## JMSH (Jun 29, 2009)

We are booked into this resort for July 12th,2009. If I was to call the resort to reserve a room which room or area of the resort is best?


----------



## dukebigtom (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to know that information about rooms also.

BigTom


----------



## cds62 (Jun 30, 2009)

When we were there last year they only had one building complete at Harbour Castle. With the layout of the building and the location I don't think there is a need for any special requests to try and get a specific unit. One side of the building faces the parking lot with the other facing the marina. I guess that would be the best side to get if possible.


----------



## JMSH (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, I am very skeptical about this trade. Being with Marriott I am always somewhat sure of what I am getting. Trading into this resort if seems to be a bit of a crap shoot. At least we only live about 4 hours away so if it is that bad I will just come home. We go July 12-19th, I will post a short review when we get back.


----------



## cds62 (Jun 30, 2009)

We traded one of our Marriott weeks into Harbour Castle. We ended up making the best out of the trip, but it was definately a downgrade in the quality of the resort. The units were nice but the resort definately was not up to what we have come to expect. 
I am always nervous about a trade into a non-Marriott, Hilton, Disney resort and that trade proved my concerns about trades. 
I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 1, 2009)

If the only problem is the pool I wouldn't worry about it. If the rooms are clean and nice and there's other things to do that would make for a good vacation.  I stayed at Peek n Peek and altho the rooms were nice it didn't have enough for me to do so I chilled for awhile. If I played golf it would have been a great trip.  I have never gone anywhere thinking the worse before I get there.  Have a great trip and let you know how it goes.  shaggy


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 3, 2009)

cds62 said:


> I am always nervous about a trade into a non-Marriott, Hilton, Disney resort and that trade proved my concerns about trades.
> I hope everything works out for you.





There is the famous story of the rich man who was having some trouble with his appendix.  He decided that he must have the very best appendix surgeon and travelled all over the world looking for one.  While he was searching his appendix burst and he died.

I have found that it is best to take a chance in life and "live a little!".


----------



## cds62 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't really appreciate that comment. I don't think it is wrong to expect something based off of how it is described in the Interval book. Did I go into it expecting it to be a Marriott quality resort, NO, but I did have a reasonable expectation that the amentities listed would be on site and not at another resort.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 3, 2009)

cds62 said:


> I don't really appreciate that comment. I don't think it is wrong to expect something based off of how it is described in the Interval book. Did I go into it expecting it to be a Marriott quality resort, NO, but I did have a reasonable expectation that the amentities listed would be on site and not at another resort.



What I was referencing was your statement that you are always "nervous" when going somewhere other then a Marriott etc.  If you want to be nervous that is your business.  I simply was providing a different perspective on expectations.  Our expectations can ruin a perfectly great vacation and keep us from having the great vacation that we need.  Whether you appreciate the comment or not is your problem.


----------



## cds62 (Jul 3, 2009)

If you are the type person that is willing to settle for something less than what you are use to than that is your problem. I have expectations when it comes to travelling and when something doesn't live up to those expectations I have no problem expressing my opinion.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country*

We are confirmed with II to 

Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country • CHX
Unit: UUU2 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 27 Sun, July 04, 2010
Sun, July 11, 2010 


Write up from II

Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country Club rises from the shore of Georgian Bay with Blue Mountain serving as a picturesque backdrop. Located within the Niagara Escarpment, a UNESCO World Biosphere Reserve, the resort is one hour's drive north of Toronto, in the town of Collingwood. It boasts many four-seasons amenities, including championship golf, a full-service marina, world-class dining, a day spa, indoor and outdoor pools, tennis, access to skiing, and much more.

Contact Information
9 Harbour Street East
Collingwood, Ontario L9Y SB4 
Canada 
705-445-6600 
www.thecranberryresort.com

On-Site
· Air Conditioning (In Units) 
· Babysitting Referral 
· Bar/Cocktail Lounge 
· Bicycle Trails 
· Boat Marina/Launching 
· Clubhouse 
· Cooking Facilities (In Units) 
· DVD or VCR (In Units) 
· Day Spa 
· Exercise Room, Equipped 
· Fireplace (In Units) 
· Golf 
· Lake 
· Laundry Facilities 
· Lock-Off 
· Playground 
· Restaurant 
· Sailing/Rentals 
· Skiing, Cross Country 
· Swimming Pool, Indoors 
· Swimming Pool, Outdoors 
· Television (In Units) 
· Tennis 
· Wheelchair Accessible 
· Whirlpool Spa or Hot Tub 

Would like update on folks staying there this year.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 4, 2009)

cds62 said:


> If you are the type person that is willing to settle for something less than what you are use to than that is your problem. I have expectations when it comes to travelling and when something doesn't live up to those expectations I have no problem expressing my opinion.




First, you are entitled to express your opinion about any resort to which you travel.  That is what the board is all about.  We all want to hear about peoples experiences.  I was not questioning that point.

As far as my expectations are concerned, my wife and I expect to have a great time wherever we go and we always do.   I wish the same for you in all your travels.


----------



## dukebigtom (Jul 18, 2009)

I've been here a week and will post a full review.  But, the resort while not fancy, is clean and a nice place for a starting point to visit lots of nice little towns, do hiking, boating, walking, fishing, etc.  If you want a place to just sit at the resort and hang by the pool, you will be disappointed, but we had a great week traveling around to little harbor towns, taking some boat rides and enjoying small town Canada.

It is certainly not nearly as luxurious as we expected, but it is exactly what I expected and the people were extremely friendly everywhere we went.

BigTom


----------



## JMSH (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got back today and could not agree more with the above comments. It is a good place to be situated to go to different spots around the area. There are some very nice golf courses within a 45 minute drive in any direction plus there are some very nice course right in Collingwood including the course at Cranberry. The resort itself, especially across the road at the waterfront suites, is not set up to have a lazy day around the pool as the pool is across the road in behind the main area. In actual fact it seem to be somewhat lacking in planning the way it is set up. Maybe they intend to put in another pool? Cool weather for this time of year in Canada is somewhat unusual but all in all it was a good week. This is really a winter destination but there are some very nice things to do in the summer as well.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 19, 2009)

JMSH,

Could you give me an idea of some of the things to do with my two grandsons ages 7 & 9?

How was the unit?  What things did you do, we are not into golf.


----------



## JMSH (Jul 19, 2009)

There are the scenic caves that you can go to that can take a couple of hours to go through. If possible take bikes there are miles of bike paths that you can go on. Very nice tennis courts at the resort. We did not do it but I am confident you could find a fishing charter to go out on or there are lots of shore area where you could go fishing. Take a day and go to Wasaga Beach, about a 20 minute drive to the east/north. I think it would be tough to fill up a whole week with energetic 7 yr olds but 3-4 days would be perfect.


----------



## CSB (Jul 20, 2009)

Activities for collingwood/cranberry

If you go to the village at Blue (Blue Mountain Village), there is a rock climbing wall (not free), and you can take the hiking path up the mountain and then have a free gondola ride to the bottom of the hill. There is a small water park in the village called "The Plunge" . It is also not free. Walking around the village is lots of fun for the kids. There are shops to buy candy, chocolate and ice cream. There is also large checkers and chess boards set up outside. They may have a camp program at Blue for the kids. Worth checking out. I think that I saw a group of kids doing something with frogs and nets around the pond in the village.

The scenic caves, as was mentioned is a good place to go. The caves are fun and the suspension bridge also. They have a pond at the entrance stocked with really large trout and a nice playground. Collingwood has a skate/bike park and my kids enjoyed that. You can look that up on a map of collingwood or ask the front desk. Hopefully they will know. Check your activity schedule. When I was there a couple of weeks ago, on thursday the water craft rentals were half price. Georgian Manor, next door to Cranberry has a mini golf.

Wasaga Beach is a great place to go with the kids. The sand is great and you have to walk out a long way in shallow water until it starts to get deep.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Websites*

http://www.sceniccaves.com/

http://www.mycollingwood.ca/summerbound.asp

http://www.ontario-fishing-ponds.com/

http://www.freespirit-tours.com/

http://www.georgiantrail.ca/Resources/gt.big.map.gif

http://brucetrail.org/places/4

http://www.trailsofgeorgianbay.com/index.html

http://www.collingwoodtrails.ca/maps/trailmap.pdf

http://www.wasagabeach.com/

http://www.wasaga.com/


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2009)

cds62 said:


> If you are the type person that is willing to settle for something less than what you are use to than that is your problem. I have expectations when it comes to travelling and when something doesn't live up to those expectations I have no problem expressing my opinion.



I agree with you 100%. That is why I do very extensive research on Trip Advisor etc. before deciding where we will stay. My two biggest complaints are places that don't live up to expectations and places that are over hyped. Quite often they are the same.


----------

